# Grave (argot)



## Prince Bouddha

Salut, je voulais savoir le significat de cette expression en français. On me le disent souvent. Est-ce qu'il est semblable à: "tu es fou"? Je parle espagnol comme langue maternelle et je parle avec des francophones souvent. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## BoigOGeni

ça dépend du contexte


----------



## Fernita

Prince Bouddha said:


> Salut, je voulais savoir le significat de cette expression en français. On me le disent souvent. Est-ce qu'il est semblable à: "tu es fou"? Je parle espagnol comme langue maternelle et je parle avec des francophones souvent. Merci beaucoup.


 
Yo creo que quiere decir: "Estás loco".


----------



## gvergara

Prince Bouddha said:


> Salut, je voulais savoir le significat de cette expression en français. On me le disent souvent. Est-ce qu'il est semblable à: "tu es fou"? Je parle espagnol comme langue maternelle et je parle avec des francophones souvent. Merci beaucoup.


Salut Prince :
Sois le bienvenu sur le forum... N'oublie pas de donner un peu de contexte pour mieux comprendre tes questions... Saludos, adióshhh

Gonzalo


----------



## soy-yo

Prince Bouddha said:


> Salut, je *voudrais* savoir *la signification*  de cette expression en français. *On* me le *dit* souvent. Est-ce que *c'est semblable* (c'est pareil) à: "tu es fou"? Je parle espagnol comme langue maternelle et je parle *souvent* avec des francophones . Merci beaucoup.


 
Permíteme Prince Bouddha


----------



## Prince Bouddha

Le contexte: Je fais des blagues avec un pot sur msn. Et mon pot me dit: "Tu es grave".
Voilà le contexte. "Tu est grave" n'est pas une phrase compliquée. Merci beaucoup pour votre aide tout de même. Je vais attendre les francophones.


----------



## Black Horse

Yo estudié en Francia y lo escuché y usé con frecuencia. Definitivamente la mejor traducción que podría darte es la que ya dijiste tú "¡Estás loco!". En México también se suele decir "¡Estás mal!", dando a entender "mal de la cabeza", o sea loco. El sentido en francés es este último "grave por enfermedad de la cabeza".


----------



## soy-yo

Hay que esperar sobre todo a los chavales porque es una expresión que usan los jóvenes. Como lo has dicho, creo que significa "tu es fou" (está loco), no estás bien (pero de broma).

Sí, de acuerdo con Black Horse : "no estás bien de la cabeza" (de broma)


----------



## Prince Bouddha

D'accord avec Black Horse et Soy Yo. Soy yo, un grand merci pour la correction de ma première phrase.
Black Horse, c'est comme dire "estás mal de la cabeza", mais en rigolant. C'est aussi, "tu est fou", mais en rigolant, sans indiquer réellement que tu es psychologiquement malade.
Merci Fernita pour la réponse et Gonzalo Vergara pour la bienvenue. À bientôt.


----------



## logmel

Quisiera saber como se traduciría lo siguiente:

On commence par l'apéro chez Bibi, rue Kléber. On se le fait grave, comme d'habitude. 

Gracias.


----------



## Paquita

Hola Logmel:

Bienvenido entre nosotros.

"grave" aquí es palabra de argot cuyo sentido depende mucho del contexto porque es polisémica...



> *grave*
> bête, idiot, qui n'a pas les pieds sur terre - fréquence : 1





> *grave*
> beaucoup, très (intensif) ; fortement, gravement (intensif) ; bien, génial, superlatif, d'accord, oui - fréquence : 12



fuente: http://www.languefrancaise.net

otros hilos relacionados:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=977422
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=703494


----------



## logmel

Salut! gracias Paquito 

el contexto esta relacionado con un hombre que le gusta la vida nocturna o mejor dicho, que recuerda sus salidas nocturnas, sus noches de alcohol... Tal vez sea la intensidad, el exceso de "grave"... o quizás que la pasaron genial...

Como siempre nos excedimos/ terminamos mal o algo así 
o nos divertimos a morir, como siempre... 

Lo pensare un poquito. Gracias por la bienvenida, es la primera vez que pregunto en el foro.

Mel.


----------



## Keta

Salut tout le monde!

Je faisais un peu de recherche sur cette expression et je n'arrive pas à deviner entièrement son sens.
Je me demandais si dans certaines situations ça pourrait être l'équivalent de "qué fuerte!!" o "qué pasada!", "brutal!", et des expressions dans cette ligne en espagnol.

Par exemple (des exemples tirés de l'internet):

- Oui grave quand j'ai lu ça ce matin j'était degouté. 

- N'empêche qu'on a bronzé trois semaines en Irlande !!! ah tu vois...ah la fête ça !!! grave grave...




Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner des exemples précis où cette expression est utilisée? J'ai trop de curiosité...


Merci en avance!!


----------



## blink05

En primer lugar, para la pregunta original:



> On commence par l'apéro chez Bibi, rue Kléber. On se le fait grave, comme d'habitude.


La idea es "lo hacemos con todo, como de costumbre".

Tu impresión es correcta, Keta, esta palabra se usa (entre un público principalmente jóven) mucho en ese sentido. Yo a los casi 22 no me veo muy bien diciéndolo. 

El ejemplo clásico del "léxico juvenil" es el "je te kiffe trop grave" (o "jt kif tro grave") como manera de decir "je t'aime bien". (Por si acaso, kiffe viene de "kiffer", que viene a ser una forma de decir "aimer bien").

Tras una mirada en google te encontré otros ejemplos:
"C'est trop fashion! Kiffe grave"
"Ca déchire trop grave"
"Grave trop peur"
"Toi, possesseur d'IPhone, je te déteste grave"

Como verás, es en general una forma (ligeramente hiperventilada) de decir "demasiado!!!!".

Saludos.


----------



## papagayo

Il me semble que ce type de mots relève d'une certaine mode et signifie à peu près tout et n'importe quoi suivant le contexte. C'est plutôt un terme "zonard" qu'argotique, à la limite du vulgaire.
Cordialement


----------



## Keta

¡Muchas gracias a los dos!


----------



## janpol

Dans le contexte précis de cette phrase, je dirais que "grave" signifie "très alcoolisé". Celui qui parle invite ses amis pour une folle soirée qui doit commencer par un apéritif particulièrement copieux chez lui (Bibi).


----------



## Nuray

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​Salut, tout le monde !

Je viens d'écouter une chanson et j'y trouvé 2 expressions que je n'ai pas tout à fait comprises:
- arrête l'alcool, *tu deviens grave* 
- désolé pour hier soir d'*avoir fini à l'envers

*Je comprends plus ou moins le "sens global", mais bon, je voudrais bien connaître la traduction exacte.

Merci bien !


----------



## silaya

hehe Tryoooooooooooooooooo

- Para de beber, que te pasaste de la raya (o mas o menos)

quiere decir que te estas poniendo muy mal.

- Siento lo de ayer , por haber terminado curdo/borracho/muy mal


----------



## Nuray

Gracias por la respuesta!!
Síiii, Tryo xD
Ahora, otra pregunta.
Se utiliza "devenir grave" tan sólo para hablar del estado físico?


----------



## silaya

se puede decir "son état s'aggrave" ou a la limite "devient grave".

podrias dar un ejemplo?


----------



## Maikel

Yo diría que en este caso, la palabra *grave* significaría _especial, diferente, extra, fuera de lo ordinario_. Es una palabra que yo he encontrado en el léxico de Quebec.


----------



## Nuray

un ejemplo...
pues, lo primero que me ha venido a la cabeza, imagínate una situación en la que una persona se pone hiper celosa, ¿podrías decirle en este caso: "tu deviens grave"? 
me refiero ¿se puede utilizar para hablar también de lo emocional?

gracias, chicos!!


----------



## Marcadi

> imagínate una situación en la que una persona se pone hiper celosa, ¿podrías decirle en este caso: "tu deviens grave"?


Si, se podría decir.
On peut aussi dire "*t'es (vraiment) grave*".
Cela s'emploie si quelqu'un a dépassé les limites, dans n'importe quel contexte. C'est un peu comme dire "t'es folle/fou".
Encore une fois, cela exprime l'intensité, mais pour une personne c'est généralement négatif.


----------



## agataz1987

Hola!!
Alguien me podria explicar que significa esta frase:

Je mets grave du temps. 

Muchas gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Como verás en el post 2 si relees este hilo desde el principio, grave puede significar "très" o "beaucoup":

Mettre grave du temps = mettre beaucoup de temps =  tardar mucho rato.

Para quedarnos en un lenguaje coloquial: *tardar un huevo/ la hostia*.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## kristy_00

Bonjour, 

Je voudrais savoir le sens de 'grave' dans ce contexte, s'il vous plaît.

- Je vais toujours là-bas. On pourrait se voir.
- _*Grave*_, dis moi quand tu es là.

Ça veut dire 'bien' en espagnol?

Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Kristy_00 :

Les différents sens de ce mot en argot sont donnés par Paquita dans le post 11 de ce fil.

Dans le contexte que tu donnes, ce serait : ¡Genial! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

